# Reports of an Apple Store opening in Halifax



## ehMax

*ifoAppleStore.com* is reporting that they have received tips that Apple will be opening yet another Apple Store in Canada, this time in Halifax at the Halifax Shopping Centre in Nova Scotia.

The Store would be the eastern most location for an Apple Store in North America. Like so many previous Apple Stores that have opened in Canada recently, the mall they are moving into has been recently renovated and upgraded to attract higher-end retailers. 

Apple has been entering the Canadian market in full-force, currently with 22 stores across Canada. The store openings tend to garner lots of excitement from local Mac and iPhone enthusiasts with lineups for store openings usually being in the hundreds. ehMac.ca was at the Apple Store opening in Waterloo, Ontario this past summer to video one such store opening:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxTUoiTZVzw


----------



## ehMax

Any Halifax Mac users excited by this?


----------



## CubaMark

Totally. But sad that I'm likely not going to be there for the opening....


----------



## okcomputer

Wahoo! Definitely going to attend the opening if at all possible!


----------



## (( p g ))

One of the comments in that post seems to imply that a second Ottawa store is in the works. That would come as news to me. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## lily18

Nice. Not only would it be the most easterly Apple store, it would be the _only_ Apple store east of Quebec. Those other 4 provinces in Canada apparently don't matter very much...


----------



## okcomputer

Well to be fair it's surprising that Apple is even coming to Halifax given its population. And NB, NL, and PEI are even smaller...

I'm willing to bet they will get stores eventually though...


----------



## chas_m

The story is pretty dubious. If you actually READ the ifoAppleStore article, you'll note that THEY don't say any such thing is happening, they say a different site and the local paper say it MIGHT be happening. Given the population count, I'm calling wishful thinking.


----------



## ehMax

chas_m said:


> The story is pretty dubious. If you actually READ the ifoAppleStore article, you'll note that THEY don't say any such thing is happening, they say a different site and the local paper say it MIGHT be happening. Given the population count, I'm calling wishful thinking.


I'm calling it extremely likely to happen. Halifax has 2x the population of Waterloo, Ontario where a store just opened. Considering Apple doesn't have a single store in the east, densely populated Nova Scotia with about a million people makes perfect sense. 

The report gives very specifics of not only which mall but the exact location in the mall. Pretty much all similar previous reports have turned out to be true. I'd put money on the store coming.


----------



## Bowserm

I work in the Halifax Shopping Centre, and I heard this rumor the other day. They are currently creating a huge store where it use to be just a ceiling. Makes perfect sense for apple to open a store here. They have a call center in PEI, so why not open a store in the Maritimes.

I think this is a great move for Apple, but the Halifax Mac Store would probably tell you something else. (AKA they will probably lose a lot of business)


BTW, I am extremely excited for this.


----------



## okcomputer

Just a pic I snapped the other day. 

The escalators are almost dismantled and temporary stairs are in place but not opened just down from here. 

If they are building a mezzanine, it will be a HUGE project. As you can see there is just empty space above the escalators / foyer.


----------



## Bowserm

okcomputer said:


> Just a pic I snapped the other day.
> 
> The escalators are almost dismantled and temporary stairs are in place but not opened just down from here.
> 
> If they are building a mezzanine, it will be a HUGE project. As you can see there is just empty space above the escalators / foyer.


That's the space! If that whole top level section is for Apple they will be paying a lot in rent (no doubt they can afford it) LOL


----------



## ehMax

Bowserm said:


> That's the space! If that whole top level section is for Apple they will be paying a lot in rent (no doubt they can afford it) LOL


Hey Bowserm, welcome to ehMac and thanks for posting!  

Hope you and okcomputer will continue to keep us up-to-date and post pics of the progress and off the grand opening as well. Assuming of course, this really is an Apple Store.


----------



## Bowserm

ehMax said:


> Hey Bowserm, welcome to ehMac and thanks for posting!
> 
> Hope you and okcomputer will continue to keep us up-to-date and post pics of the progress and off the grand opening as well. Assuming of course, this really is an Apple Store.


Pleasure to be here. I have been here before reading random posts. It's good to have a Canadian site that everyone can relate to.

I figured it was time to signup though to give my thoughts on this Apple Store. I will keep everyone updated on what is going on. I have some contacts with the security people in the mall, so hopefully they will cough up some info for me.


----------



## ehMax

Bowserm said:


> I will keep everyone updated on what is going on. I have some contacts with the security people in the mall, so hopefully they will cough up some info for me.


----------



## goosnarrggh

The outer doors of the main foyer (immediately behind the photographer's POV in the picture posted above) have been removed, suggesting to me that the entire front entrance of the mall is going to be redeveloped as part of this project. There's also been a lot of heavy equipment (including a backhoe) parked outside the building right next to the main foyer.

It looks as though the two-storey gallery's current ceiling is being prepped for removal, and a portion of the floor has been removed near the entrance to Sears (to the left in the picture above). There's quite a bit of scaffolding going up in the entire area.


----------



## Bowserm

I was speaking with the head of security this morning, and he told me that no one has mentioned anything official to him. He said he heard the same rumors that we all have, as well as a rumor of a Victoria Secret moving in.... I can see it now..

Going in to pickup a new iPad, and getting a nice view of sexy lingerie at the same time. I will keep everyone updated as I hear more.


----------



## okcomputer

There is also talk of a Forever 21 store. I have no idea what is sold there. My guess would be realty that you have to keep forever.

I'm very excited at the possibility of an Apple store, but I do have to say that the location in the mall and the mall itself seem to be odd choices. Yes, the mall is crazy busy, but I think Mic Mac Mall does better numbers, and is more accessible to a greater number of people, as it is basically on the way into Halifax, or not far out of the way, from everywhere in NS and beyond except if you are coming from the South Shore.

The location in the mall is odd, too, as this is considering the "back" of the mall. The vast majority of customers enter from either level on the other side, though this entrance is closer to the bus stops. Then again, if Apple moves in, it will most likely change the flow of customers and also how people view the mall. That end will become a hot ticket. Haha.


----------



## broad

forever 21 sells crapola clothing that falls apart after you wash it thrice


----------



## Theseus

The rumours are certainly taking hold; we're getting a lot of questions about Lion certification courses as everyone wants to work at the Genius bar.


----------



## chas_m

I hate to rain on Halifax's parade, because I'm sure they are awesome people and I really want to visit there someday, but I really don't think there's an Apple Store going in there. It would be a completely bizarro move on a number of levels for Apple, I just can't see it. Sorry, Halifaxmachines.

(that is the term for people from Halifax, right?)


----------



## SINC

chas_m said:


> (that is the term for people from Halifax, right?)


Nope, it's Haligonians.


----------



## broad

chas_m said:


> I hate to rain on Halifax's parade, because I'm sure they are awesome people and I really want to visit there someday, but I really don't think there's an Apple Store going in there. It would be a completely bizarro move on a number of levels for Apple, I just can't see it. Sorry, Halifaxmachines.
> 
> (that is the term for people from Halifax, right?)


i don't know why you are sounding so smug and dismissive about this. KW has an apple store and they have only a few hundred thou more than the halifax/dartmouth and surrounding areas. keep in mind too that there are craploads of university students in NS who are most likely (according to apple anyway) very under-served when it comes to retail/service (i.e. need more geniuses telling students "its cheaper to buy a new machine than fix it" when they spill a little beer on their keyboard)

i mean...have you ever actually been to nova scotia? i hardly think you're in a position to speculate on trends that might be happening there if you have no knowledge of the area and its makeup


----------



## CubaMark

chas_m, hopefully my opinion isn't coloured by wishful thinking (we *need* a real Apple store in Halifax!)... but what is your reasoning for this being a "bizarro move on a number of levels"?


----------



## lily18

chas_m said:


> I hate to rain on Halifax's parade, because I'm sure they are awesome people and I really want to visit there someday, but I really don't think there's an Apple Store going in there. It would be a completely bizarro move on a number of levels for Apple, I just can't see it. Sorry, Halifaxmachines.
> 
> (that is the term for people from Halifax, right?)


Yeah, why would it bizarre move? I'm from the maritimes, and if I needed to go to an Apple store, I'd definitely make a weekend trip to Halifax for it. People here regularly make 2, 3, 4 hours drives all the time just for shopping. Bring Apple to Halifax and I'm sure you'd have shoppers coming from all 3 maritime provinces to visit the only Apple store on this coast of the country.


----------



## okcomputer

Laval has a smaller population than Halifax. 

Burnaby has a smaller population (almost half). Richmond is even smaller than Burnaby. 

Burlington is smaller still. As is Pointe-Claire. 

Now, all of these places are able to pull in populations several times their size due to their location, but the Halifax store will serve NS as a whole and NB, PEI, Nfld folks who might make a trip. 

Very far from being a bizarro move, considering this would be the only Apple Store on the East Coast. Your comment is bizarro.


----------



## icetea93

No one should really be surprised that Apple (may) be opening in Halifax. And Apple won't be the only big stores this year. Victoria's Secret is going where Bluenote's is currently, opening by July '12. 

Regarding Forever 21, I believe they are looking at opening where Toys R Us was in Mic Mac Mall.


----------



## okcomputer

I'm starting to believe. There is now a ceiling where the open foyer used to be:

Edit: pics seem small. Will upload larger versions when I get home if need be.


----------



## ehMax

We'll know for sure when they start individual contraction of units and if the black box goes up.


----------



## okcomputer

There is already a wall with a huge decal on it. I should've grabbed a pic. 

It says something about being beautiful on the inside and outside. Absolutely nothing to do with Apple. But maybe they'll black it all out?


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, I think I'm going with chas_m on this one, rather than the mayor's fearless, but now apparently doubtful prediction.


----------



## chas_m

It's a bizarro move because:

*Unlike the several other small-ish cities mentioned elsewhere (like Laval and Richmond), Halifax has NO *much, much larger city right next door* to feed into it.

*To whomever said that a Halifax store would have the whole of NS and PEI feeding into it -- the complete and utterly total population of BOTH of those provinces is maybe 1.2 million, tops. VERY iffy as to how many needed to be within a short distance in order to support an Apple Store.

*Very small space (7,000 sq.feet). Apple has been EXPANDING stores that are smaller than double that size, and has not built a store with less than 10,000 sq. ft in years.

*It would utterly wipe out the two existing independent dealers.

*Four planned stores this year, all already known (none of them in Halifax). Canada is already getting 10% of all the stores planned by Apple for 2012.

*Stores generally are placed in areas that are booming, growing, going more upscale. I'm positive that Halifax is a beautiful place, but does that description sound like it to you?

As I say, I'd be delighted to be wrong. I had a dear friend who lived there and I've always wanted to visit, and the easternmost Apple Store in North America would be a great excuse to come out. I just don't think that's going to happen, at least not now and not in that space.


----------



## goosnarrggh

chas_m said:


> *Stores generally are placed in areas that are booming, growing, going more upscale. I'm positive that Halifax is a beautiful place, but does that description sound like it to you?


Halifax scored 4th in CIBC's most recent metropolitan economic activity index in Canada, behind only Kitchener, Edmonton, and Toronto.


----------



## CubaMark

chas_m said:


> * It would utterly wipe out the two existing independent dealers.


I won't cry over that. Having dealt with the Halifax Mac Store for years, and in its incarnation as Atlantis Kobetek before that, an Apple Store would be more than welcome. I'm all about supporting local businesses, but the gotta be worth supporting.


----------



## okcomputer

chas_m said:


> *It would utterly wipe out the two existing independent dealers.


I really don't think this factors into Apple's plans whatsoever. Halifax Mac Store has horrible service and ridiculous prices. I would be sad to see Mac East have to close, but they might still make a go of it.



> *Stores generally are placed in areas that are booming, growing, going more upscale. I'm positive that Halifax is a beautiful place, but does that description sound like it to you?


$25B shipbuilding contract. Shell is spending $1B+ on oil exploration. Crazy amount of development downtown Halifax and Dartmouth, as well as West Bedford. And yes, a lot of it is upscale. I'm not sure what you were getting at with that comment.

The mall itself has gone through many renovations in the past few years, focusing on more upscale tenants.

Your comments about the store size make sense. But let's not forget that there have not been ANY factual reports. The mall has not said how big the new space is.


----------



## lily18

Not to mention the university students. Dalhousie, SMU, NSCAD, and King's College are all located in Halifax, I believe.


----------



## Theseus

okcomputer said:


> I really don't think this factors into Apple's plans whatsoever. Halifax Mac Store has horrible service and ridiculous prices. I would be sad to see Mac East have to close, but they might still make a go of it.


It's all about the target market - sure, if you're primarily focused on consumer sales (like the above-listed companies) you'll have a rough time if the Apple Store shows up. Other existing companies will, however, adapt and handle the spillover (service, personal training, corporate sales & consulting). 
I worked at Carbon when the first Apple Store opened in Toronto. Retail traffic seriously dropped, but the pro market rebounded after the first week. Most Apple Store staff aren't properly trained to handle the needs of professional clients.


----------



## NFtoBC

Compare Spokane, Washington. Population 300,000. Apple Store. Apple dealer just a few blocks away. Apple stores in both Seattle, and Portland (no sales tax in Oregon), siphoning southern & western located customers away. Halifax is in my opinion as good or better a market for Apple to open a retail space.


----------



## okcomputer

lily18 said:


> Not to mention the university students. Dalhousie, SMU, NSCAD, and King's College are all located in Halifax, I believe.


Yes, as well as Mount Saint Vincent U, and three Nova Scotia Community College campuses.


----------



## Dr.G.

lily18 said:


> Not to mention the university students. Dalhousie, SMU, NSCAD, and King's College are all located in Halifax, I believe.





okcomputer said:


> Yes, as well as Mount Saint Vincent U, and three Nova Scotia Community College campuses.


And yet, on a per capita basis, Newfoundland and Labrador universities and colleges use more Macs and Apple products than do those similar institutions in NS, according to the head of the Apple Consortium here at Memorial University. 

"As I say, I'd be delighted to be wrong. I had a dear friend who lived there and I've always wanted to visit, and the easternmost Apple Store in North America would be a great excuse to come out. I just don't think that's going to happen, at least not now and not in that space. " Maybe if St.John's gets an Apple Store chas_m could come to visit North America's easternmost Apple Store .............. as well as North America's easternmost piece of land (Cape Spear). Stranger things have happened. We shall see.


----------



## chas_m

I must commend my EhMac colleagues for making a most persuasive case. Put me down as actively hoping I'm wrong!!


----------



## bringonthenite

I've attached a couple of photos showing the work done from Monday to Tuesday of this week. The space will be more than 7000 sq. ft. and there is additional room to work with outside of the mall. A restaurant (Pizza Delight) closed this week adding more rentable space. 

There is only one business the HSC would want to attract with this type of renovation and lease cutting. Welcome to Halifax Apple!


----------



## okcomputer

Nice shots! Looks like they are dismantling the dome part of the entrance?

Where did you take these from?


----------



## bringonthenite

okcomputer said:


> Nice shots! Looks like they are dismantling the dome part of the entrance?


Yes, they started that this morning.


okcomputer said:


> Where did you take these from?


The overpass to Sears from the Mumford Parkade.


----------



## NFtoBC

No snow in HFX? You must new blessed!


----------



## okcomputer

NFtoBC said:


> No snow in HFX? You must new blessed!


We have only had two storms so far this winter, and the rest of the time there's been rain to wash away all the snow. Mostly it's just been windy. Very windy.

We'll see what February brings, but it's been a fantastic winter thus far! Lots of high-temp records broken.


----------



## Bowserm

The dome is now off, hopefully we will see lots more progress over the next few weeks.


----------



## okcomputer

Bowserm said:


> The dome is now off, hopefully we will see lots more progress over the next few weeks.


See, this is making more sense. When I first looked at the location, I said it was not "showy" or visible enough for Apple. But it they create a new entrance/facade and get a big Apple logo there, it would make sense! Haha.

Here's hoping for a cool glass stairwell!


----------



## ehMax

I'm sure the GAP is spending all this money.


----------



## Bowserm

ehMax said:


> I'm sure the GAP is spending all this money.


While on occasion I would agree with this statement, "The Gap" already has a prime location next to the food court.

I wish my inside sources knew more. Or at least told me more.... So much for inside souces... :lmao:


----------



## acslayter

Those of you still doubting the legitimacy of all this... I've been in the mall recently and on more than one occasion a store clerk at Sears confirmed that this is an apple store we are seeing being built. Also, they said it would be open in April... but I am doubtful - looks like a lot of work still left to be done!


----------



## icetea93

acslayter said:


> Those of you still doubting the legitimacy of all this... I've been in the mall recently and on more than one occasion a store clerk at Sears confirmed that this is an apple store we are seeing being built. Also, they said it would be open in April... but I am doubtful - looks like a lot of work still left to be done!


Really, April...wow. I thought it wasn't supposed to be open until Fall?


----------



## goosnarrggh

I'm not sure how much insider information a retail clerk at Sears would have about the operational plans of another, non-partnered company, which hasn't formally made any announcements yet.

That said, I am still cautiously optimistic that Apple may be behind all of this. But an April time-frame for opening certainly seems way sooner than I would have expected.


----------



## acslayter

well I definitely believe that this is Apple. And the sears clerk said that Apple is using some of their storage space for their own inventory, so that's how they would know. He even referred to the whole ordeal as the "worst kept secret." But i definitely don't believe him when he says April opening. Too soon I think.


----------



## icetea93

acslayter said:


> well I definitely believe that this is Apple. And the sears clerk said that Apple is using some of their storage space for their own inventory, so that's how they would know. He even referred to the whole ordeal as the "worst kept secret." But i definitely don't believe him when he says April opening. Too soon I think.


I agree. I mean there is no reason to think that it isn't Apple. April does seem soon but the store probably won't take long once the mall reconstruction is finished.


----------



## ericlewis91

Im surprised there is no job postings up yet, London Ontario - Masonville already has some posted...


----------



## icetea93

ericlewis91 said:


> Im surprised there is no job postings up yet, London Ontario - Masonville already has some posted...


Progress on the store is probably much further along in London


----------



## PaulieShore

I saw some plans for this store today. It appears to be a single level Apple Store on the second level between Sears and the Motherhood store. It appears the store will only be accessible from the inside, upper level (obviously). What I found weird, was the fact that it doesn't appear there will be any glass facing the outside. Judging by the location, I figured there would be glass on the exterior allowing you to see the store from outside the mall. But it appears the employee break room is on the exterior wall. There could still be an external presense (Glass with the Apple symbol), but you wont be able to see through the glass into the Apple store. 

One thing is for sure, it's an Apple store. The plans clearly indicate this is an Apple store to be built within the Halifax Shopping Center.


----------



## icetea93

PaulieShore said:


> I saw some plans for this store today. It appears to be a single level Apple Store on the second level between Sears and the Motherhood store. It appears the store will only be accessible from the inside, upper level (obviously). What I found weird, was the fact that it doesn't appear there will be any glass facing the outside. Judging by the location, I figured there would be glass on the exterior allowing you to see the store from outside the mall. But it appears the employee break room is on the exterior wall. There could still be an external presense (Glass with the Apple symbol), but you wont be able to see through the glass into the Apple store.
> 
> One thing is for sure, it's an Apple store. The plans clearly indicate this is an Apple store to be built within the Halifax Shopping Center.


Great news!


----------



## goosnarrggh

PaulieShore said:


> I saw some plans for this store today. It appears to be a single level Apple Store on the second level between Sears and the Motherhood store. It appears the store will only be accessible from the inside, upper level (obviously). What I found weird, was the fact that it doesn't appear there will be any glass facing the outside. Judging by the location, I figured there would be glass on the exterior allowing you to see the store from outside the mall. But it appears the employee break room is on the exterior wall. There could still be an external presense (Glass with the Apple symbol), but you wont be able to see through the glass into the Apple store.
> 
> One thing is for sure, it's an Apple store. The plans clearly indicate this is an Apple store to be built within the Halifax Shopping Center.


Any word on what's going to happen to space formerly allocated to "The Centre" -- the youth drop-in program which has been slated for relocation -- located just behind Motherhood Maternity and Rainbow Nails?

It could fit in quite nicely to be merged with the new Apple Store space on the 2nd floor. On the other hand, I suppose they could also position this space as another new standalone retail unit.


----------



## icetea93

PaulieShore said:


> I saw some plans for this store today. It appears to be a single level Apple Store on the second level between Sears and the Motherhood store. It appears the store will only be accessible from the inside, upper level (obviously). What I found weird, was the fact that it doesn't appear there will be any glass facing the outside. Judging by the location, I figured there would be glass on the exterior allowing you to see the store from outside the mall. But it appears the employee break room is on the exterior wall. There could still be an external presense (Glass with the Apple symbol), but you wont be able to see through the glass into the Apple store.
> 
> One thing is for sure, it's an Apple store. The plans clearly indicate this is an Apple store to be built within the Halifax Shopping Center.


Do you know of any other stores moving into the mall? We know of Victoria's Secret, Lush, and Fossil but there is a large space being arranged on the bottom flor beside the soon-to-be Victoria's Secret. There are also quite a few low-end stores leaving the mall that will leave spaces available.


----------



## okcomputer

It's official! (ish)

http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/iphone...confirmed-as-floor-plans-reveal-store-layout/


----------



## CubaMark

That's simply brilliant. Guess it's time for me to come back to Canada


----------



## ericlewis91

WOW! 

so many Apple Stores in Canada this year

London
Vancouver
Halifax


----------



## bringonthenite

goosnarrggh said:


> Any word on what's going to happen to space formerly allocated to "The Centre" -- the youth drop-in program which has been slated for relocation -- located just behind Motherhood Maternity and Rainbow Nails?
> 
> It could fit in quite nicely to be merged with the new Apple Store space on the 2nd floor. On the other hand, I suppose they could also position this space as another new standalone retail unit.


Good question and I think today's post shows you are correct. Hopefully that is the back room & employee area and we get some glass on the front.


----------



## bringonthenite

Here is a pic of the area below the new Apple Store. March 2.


----------



## CubaMark

Well now, that's one way to gain retail space. That entire area was two-storey open air. Coming in the door you see at the centre of this image, walking forward you'd hit the escalator to the 2nd floor. That's Apple for ya. Making something out of nothing


----------



## okcomputer

CubaMark said:


> Well now, that's one way to gain retail space. That entire area was two-storey open air. Coming in the door you see at the centre of this image, walking forward you'd hit the escalator to the 2nd floor. That's Apple for ya. Making something out of nothing


Yep, it's quite the renovation. That's what convinced me it would be an Apple Store. 

Still wondering what the plans are for the outside and if they plan using the side entrance at all.


----------



## ehMax

ehMax said:


> I'm calling it extremely likely to happen. Halifax has 2x the population of Waterloo, Ontario where a store just opened. Considering Apple doesn't have a single store in the east, densely populated Nova Scotia with about a million people makes perfect sense.
> 
> The report gives very specifics of not only which mall but the exact location in the mall. Pretty much all similar previous reports have turned out to be true.* I'd put money on the store coming.*


Wish someone would of took my bet. 

Awesome news for Halifax. Will be one of my stops when I do my cross Canada tour.


----------



## CubaMark

Well... it's now hit the local Halifax newspaper... though no official comment from Apple or the Halifax Shopping Centre management yet...

*Apple moves closer to opening Halifax store*

Dude from the Halifax Mac Store (reseller) doesn't seem too impressed...


----------



## ericlewis91

Its pretty much 100% official. Job postings went up on the 29th...


----------



## okcomputer

Anyone have any idea what the different positions pay? I remember reading about some folks' experience on Reddit I think it was. Good for retail, but not really great considering the experience you need to be a Creative, Specialist or a Genius.


----------



## bringonthenite

Now let's hope for an early July opening!


----------



## chas_m

Wow. There you go. I finally, officially, stand corrected ... and could not be more pleased to be wrong!


----------



## pm-r

chas_m said:


> Wow. There you go. I finally, officially, stand corrected ... and could not be more pleased to be wrong!



Then you'll probably be *really* pleased to hear that an Apple Store is coming to Victoria sometime in the future.

Posted: April 1, 2012


----------



## Theseus

Looks like the rumoured store has caused a local casualty - the Halifax Mac Store is shutting down.


----------



## CubaMark

Shutting down on April 13th... wonder when the Apple Store will open? I guess Halifax-based Mac users will need to cross over to Dartmouth's Mac East in the meantime....


----------



## bringonthenite

CubaMark said:


> wonder when the Apple Store will open?


I read somewhere it will take 12 weeks to finish the inside.


----------



## macintosh doctor

are you sure it is an apple store?


----------



## chas_m

pm-r said:


> Then you'll probably be *really* pleased to hear that an Apple Store is coming to Victoria sometime in the future.
> 
> Posted: April 1, 2012


I used to think that the possibility of a Victoria Apple store was remote, but given the population in Halifax (around the same as Victoria), plus the growth on the West Shore, I don't think that will be a handy April Fool's joke for much longer.


----------



## okcomputer

macintosh doctor said:


> are you sure it is an apple store?


Ha! The job posts prove it, but that would be a mean sign to see! Another Jack Astor's is the last thing Halifax needs. Too many crappy chains as it is!

@chas_m, I am so glad you were proven wrong. 

If The Halifax Mac Store is throwing in the towel before the Apple Store even opens, they must not have a solid customer base. My two experiences there included poor customer service and very high prices, and after speaking with several people and reading threads on sites like Halifax Locals, I was not alone.

I do hope Mac East can stay afloat. They are on the other side of the harbour, so I'm sure they'll keep some local Dartmouth customers. Their customer service is absolutely top-notch and I will support them as much as I can. However, Apple's service is also top-notch so it will be hard go I think.


----------



## pm-r

chas_m said:


> I used to think that the possibility of a Victoria Apple store was remote, but given the population in Halifax (around the same as Victoria), plus the growth on the West Shore, I don't think that will be a handy April Fool's joke for much longer.



Actually I've had the same thoughts and IF it does happen in Victoria in the future, I sure hope it won't be at the expense and the demise of *some* of our present and *excellent* Apple dealers and their current *excellent* Apple service.

Personally I think we may be a bit spoiled for the current Apple support we enjoy and have available, and I'm sure grateful for all we have available.


----------



## CubaMark

More local media coverage of the closing of the Halifax Mac Store:

*Halifax Mac Store to close as Halifax Apple Store rumours swirl*



> Mike Tanner, the sales manager at the Mac Store, said





> “We’ve been here for a long time, and we’ve been able to help build the market up in Halifax to where this is a viable option for Apple,”


...I wonder if Tanner said that with a straight face? I nearly choked on my coffee reading that...


----------



## okcomputer

CubaMark said:


> ...I wonder if Tanner said that with a straight face? I nearly choked on my coffee reading that...


Yikes. I don't see that quote in the Herald article that you linked to. Pretty silly. I think PCPC at Dalhousie or FutureShop or PC Medic or the online Apple Store have had more to do with growing Apple's cache around here than the Halifax Mac Store.

The wait times argument is interesting. I'm not so sure wait times will be 5 days. When I was in Toronto, I made an appt for 1h later that day to get my iPhone looked at, and there were plenty of appointments open the next day as well. When I was in Montreal, my MBP got serviced immediately. I think Splice and Mac East and the like all have wait times depending on how busy they are. But I guess the wait times won't be too bad if everyone else is going to the Apple Store.


----------



## CubaMark

There's a lot of bull floating around in that article  ...the "wait times" bit I also found rather amusing.... I popped into the forums that okcomputer linked to above to see what kind of chatter is on. Near-universal hatred for the HMS.

One dude is opening a new Mac-oriented computer shop on Dresden Row... with the HMS shutting down on the 13th, and the Apple Store likely not opening until the Fall (in time for University students?), he may have a chance to start building a peninsula clientele for his business before the Apple Store sucks everyone out to the Halifax Shopping Centre.


----------



## Bowserm

I was speaking with the mall manager this morning. He said they pass the keys to Apple the end of May, and they will be opening the middle of August. This is great news, but I am wondering why the Mac Store is closing so early. They must have another few months of sales a head of them.


----------



## CubaMark

Bowserm, to clarify, the HMS is "closing" in the sense that it won't be the Halifax Mac Store anymore, but is merging with another business with which they've had a partnership for some years (more corporate / consulting work). Frankly, I'm surprised the HMS was able to operate at a profit (?), as their reputation was far from stellar (as one can see from the comments here and at Halifax Locals, linked above). 

A huge portion of the Halifax Apple client base is tied to the universities anyway, and would go for sales/service to Dalhousie University's PCPC (Personal Computer Purchase Centre) or Dal's hardware services.


----------



## Bowserm

CubaMark said:


> Bowserm, to clarify, the HMS is "closing" in the sense that it won't be the Halifax Mac Store anymore, but is merging with another business with which they've had a partnership for some years (more corporate / consulting work). Frankly, I'm surprised the HMS was able to operate at a profit (?), as their reputation was far from stellar (as one can see from the comments here and at Halifax Locals, linked above).
> .


I agree 100%. You walk in and they just sit at their computers doing something else. I was only in there a few times. Once to get a top case of my old MacBook, and the other times just looking, but they really were not very helpful.

Either way, I cannot wait until August


----------



## goosnarrggh

okcomputer said:


> Ha! The job posts prove it, but that would be a mean sign to see! Another Jack Astor's is the last thing Halifax needs. Too many crappy chains as it is!


That Jack Astors photo is legit, but it's not from Halifax. It went up in Toronto, near the St. Lawrence Market area.


----------



## bringonthenite

Here is a picture of what the outside of the Apple store / mall entrance looks like today.


----------



## BigDL

botn is that picture taken from the entrance on the Mumford Road side of the Mall next to an anchor store?


----------



## bringonthenite

Yes, that is the location.


----------



## okcomputer

Think that bit sticking out will soon feature a big Apple, or a Halifax Shopping Centre sign?


----------



## bringonthenite

okcomputer said:


> Think that bit sticking out will soon feature a big Apple, or a Halifax Shopping Centre sign?


The rest of the glass (in the crates was clear). I'm hoping for an apple to be place behind it. From Mumford Rd. you can only see the glass part as the ramp to Sears blocks what you see above the glass. 

Makes sense to have the Apple logo visible from Mumford Rd.


----------



## okcomputer

bringonthenite said:


> The rest of the glass (in the crates was clear). I'm hoping for an apple to be place behind it. From Mumford Rd. you can only see the glass part as the ramp to Sears blocks what you see above the glass.
> 
> Makes sense to have the Apple logo visible from Mumford Rd.


Me too. That would look really awesome.

Will I see you in the grand opening line-up?


----------



## bringonthenite

okcomputer said:


> Me too. That would look really awesome.
> 
> Will I see you in the grand opening line-up?


You bet!!


----------



## MyWinona

This is actually pretty good news. I was actually thinking about buying an iPad, and I would definitely rather buy from an actual Apple Store than just an authorized dealer that jack up their prices such as Halifax Mac Store and Future Shop, etc.

Halifax is definitely a good choice for a new store.


----------



## broad

when you say "jack up their prices" how much are you talking about?


----------



## MyWinona

broad said:


> when you say "jack up their prices" how much are you talking about?


Well, stores that aren't owned by Apple need to make some sort of profit, so they raise the prices. A listed Macbook pro on Apple.ca was priced at $1299 or something and the exact same laptop with the same specs at FS cost about $120 more (I guess it's not _that_ much...) This was a little while ago so I'm not sure if their prices are significantly different now.


----------



## broad

well it is..i mean on a $1249 laptop $120 more is almost 10% more. 

I'm just curious as the future shops in toronto charge the same as the apple store..im wondering if its because of increased competition here? who knows. are you sure you were looking at the apple canada site and not the US one? sure it was the same model computer?


----------



## MyWinona

broad said:


> well it is..i mean on a $1249 laptop $120 more is almost 10% more.
> 
> I'm just curious as the future shops in toronto charge the same as the apple store..im wondering if its because of increased competition here? who knows. are you sure you were looking at the apple canada site and not the US one? sure it was the same model computer?


Yup! I even pulled up the site (Canada) on my iPhone to compare and it was the same model. For Toronto, they would technically have to be the same price because of competition. Nobody is gonna buy from them if they can get it cheaper from an Apple store.


----------



## ehMax

MyWinona said:


> This is actually pretty good news. I was actually thinking about buying an iPad, and I would definitely rather buy from an actual Apple Store than just an authorized dealer that jack up their prices such as Halifax Mac Store and Future Shop, etc.
> 
> Halifax is definitely a good choice for a new store.


Must be a Halifax thing... Non-Apple stores in Ontario sell for same price as Apple Store.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... and a bit odd.

I just checked the FS site and the iMac pricing for either their on-line or in-store list, and available at all three stores in the Halifax general area, all show the exact same pricing as the apple.ca site.


----------



## CubaMark

I was under the impression that Apple exerted considerable price controls on the resellers, keeping their prices more or less in line with Apple's own MSRP. The complaints I've had (and others) with the HMS have been less to do with Apple hardware prices, but with service.

The one GREAT thing about having a real Apple Store nearby is the ability of the Geniuses to resolve your problems on the spot. For example - my 1st-generation iPod Touch had no working left-channel out of the box. The HMS could not issue me a replacement, they had to take it in for service, ship it who knows where, etc. I happened to be passing through Toronto shortly thereafter... walked in with my busted iPod, walked out with a brand new one. Instant replacement. Something that the resellers simply can't deliver.


----------



## okcomputer

MyWinona said:


> Well, stores that aren't owned by Apple need to make some sort of profit, so they raise the prices. A listed Macbook pro on Apple.ca was priced at $1299 or something and the exact same laptop with the same specs at FS cost about $120 more (I guess it's not _that_ much...) This was a little while ago so I'm not sure if their prices are significantly different now.


Where have you seen this done?

I have never seen any reseller charge 
more than Apple's price. This includes FutureShop, Best Buy, MacEast, etc etc.

Perhaps the model you saw was actually a different model?

Go to FutureShop.ca and you will see iPad prices (and MacBook Pros and iMacs, etc.) are the same as on apple.ca.


----------



## bringonthenite

cubamark said:


> the one great thing about having a real apple store nearby is the ability of the geniuses to resolve your problems on the spot.


+1


----------



## ehMax

CubaMark said:


> I was under the impression that Apple exerted considerable price controls on the resellers, keeping their prices more or less in line with Apple's own MSRP.


Any manufacturer can have a supply chain where they control _advertised_ prices, but no company can fix pricing as I believe that's illegal. 

I think it's more the case that Apple sells items at a certain price. They don't really leave a lot of room for anyone to "under-cut them" on a regular basis, and it'd be foolish to charge more than they do, so that's why you pretty much find uniform pricing.


----------



## MyWinona

Hey guys I was just on Workopolis and foud job listings for a new Apple retail store in Halifax. Workopolis Mobile


----------



## okcomputer

ehMax said:


> Any manufacturer can have a supply chain where they control _advertised_ prices, but no company can fix pricing as I believe that's illegal.
> 
> I think it's more the case that Apple sells items at a certain price. They don't really leave a lot of room for anyone to "under-cut them" on a regular basis, and it'd be foolish to charge more than they do, so that's why you pretty much find uniform pricing.


And that uniformity is at play in Halifax. I have never seen any place here price things higher. The only thing I can think of is if it was a slightly different model or if there was a recent price drop. 

Either way, that had to have been in the past. Currently there are no stores that I know of in Halifax jacking up prices on Apple products.


----------



## MyWinona

Well...I'm lying to you guys. I saw it and I compared it. This was about 4 years ago however.

Also, I was on Workopolis and found job listings in Halifax for an Apple retail store. 

Not sure if this was already discussed, I didn't read the thread from the beginning, so if this was already posted, just ignore: Apple Retail - New Store Opening - Halifax, Nova Scotia | APPLE INC. | Workopolis


----------



## Tech Elementz

MyWinona said:


> Well...I'm lying to you guys. I saw it and I compared it. This was about 4 years ago however.
> 
> Also, I was on Workopolis and found job listings in Halifax for an Apple retail store.
> 
> Not sure if this was already discussed, I didn't read the thread from the beginning, so if this was already posted, just ignore: Apple Retail - New Store Opening - Halifax, Nova Scotia | APPLE INC. | Workopolis


Another One Has Popped Up On May 14, 2012...

Apple Retail - New Store Opening - Halifax, Nova Scotia | APPLE INC. | Workopolis


----------



## goosnarrggh

It doesn't offer anything that we didn't already know, but Halifax Shopping Centre has finally dropped its cone of silence around the whole project. They've posted an official acknowledgment that they, indeed, will be playing host to Apple:

employmentHalifax Shopping Centre | Halifax Shopping Centre


----------



## jmgrahit26

Halifax Shopping Centre announced it on their facebook page today, too! 
https://www.facebook.com/halifaxshoppingcentre


----------



## bringonthenite

Here is a picture of the inside of the Halifax Apple Store today (June 29th). It's quite small BUT still an Apple Store!

Sorry for the low quality, I did not have my iPhone but my friend had his Sammy.


----------



## secondtonone

Any updates on the appearance?


----------



## bringonthenite

Walked by the store last evening. No apple logo on the outside billboard. Still all black.


----------



## bronzejolene

Is there any way to find out the opening date?


----------



## iSynth

According to "The Coast" the store will open August 8th.

Shoptalk


----------



## okcomputer

Haligonia just RT'd a pic with an Apple logo on the front wall:

https://twitter.com/haligonia/statuses/227812336713465856


----------



## bringonthenite

It's close!


----------



## amaciam

Any idea on the opening date?I was talking to a mall employee at the beginning of the month, and she thought late August. Im holding off buying a new mac as I want to buy it direct from the store in Hali, but the waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## okcomputer

amaciam said:


> Any idea on the opening date?I was talking to a mall employee at the beginning of the month, and she thought late August. Im holding off buying a new mac as I want to buy it direct from the store in Hali, but the waiting is killing me!!!


This was discussed just a few posts ago.


----------



## bronzejolene

iSynth said:


> According to "The Coast" the store will open August 8th.
> 
> Shoptalk


Thanks, not sure if I can get up that day. I was hoping for a tshirt.


----------



## gmark2000

They don't usually open stores mid-week. All openings I've gone to are Saturdays.


----------



## okcomputer

A family member's best friend is working on the store. He said he has never seen so much stainless steel haha.

He also heard a number floating around few times in regards to the reno cost - $4.5m.


----------



## goosnarrggh

gmark2000 said:


> They don't usually open stores mid-week. All openings I've gone to are Saturdays.


The property management company that runs Halifax Shopping Centre has published an updated leasing brochure with new floor plans. This document suggests a September opening time-frame.

http://www.20vic.com/1109pdfs/HALIFAX SHOPPING CTR.pdf


----------



## bringonthenite

Nice find goosnarrggh. Thx for posting.


----------



## hayesk

I've seen Future Shop charge more for Apple adapters and cables than the Apple store.


----------



## bringonthenite

A few pics on twitter show the store being stocked. The opening should be soon.


----------



## okcomputer

bringonthenite said:


> A few pics on twitter show the store being stocked. The opening should be soon.


Links?


----------



## bringonthenite

Here ya go. From the hfxshippingnews.


----------



## broad

lol it looks *identical* to the eaton centre store before it was renovated

like...identical.


----------



## bringonthenite

The front of the store has changed from the weekend. Lot's of Apple people around the store today.


----------



## Joker Eh

broad said:


> lol it looks *identical* to the eaton centre store before it was renovated
> 
> like...identical.


All Apple stores look identical. To me at least.


----------



## bronzejolene

A friend of mine sent me this link.

Apple store opens in Halifax, Nova Scotia on Saturday

The only Saturday of the month I can't be in Halifax.


----------



## okcomputer

Darn, I'm out of town this weekend!


----------



## ehMax

Joker Eh said:


> All Apple stores look identical. To me at least.


Last week I went to Toronto for the day, had 3 hours to kill, so I walked to the Eaton's Centre and went to the Apple Store there. 

Kind of scratched my head why I walked that far, the store looks 100% the same as the Waterloo store. 

It's like going to an Old Navy in one strip mall, and expecting to see something different in another Old Navy strip mall. 

Some of the big special flag ship stores are cool, but other than that, it's cookie cutter.


----------



## Joker Eh

ehMax said:


> Last week I went to Toronto for the day, had 3 hours to kill, so I walked to the Eaton's Centre and went to the Apple Store there.
> 
> Kind of scratched my head why I walked that far, the store looks 100% the same as the Waterloo store.
> 
> It's like going to an Old Navy in one strip mall, and expecting to see something different in another Old Navy strip mall.
> 
> Some of the big special flag ship stores are cool, but other than that, it's cookie cutter.


The next question is why do people get all excited about what a new store looks like inside? All mall stores look the exact same. Like you said except the flag ship stores like in New York. But once you get inside it all looks the same. Went to the Apple store in Las Vegas same old same old.


----------



## ehMax

Joker Eh said:


> The next question is why do people get all excited about what a new store looks like inside? All mall stores look the exact same. Like you said except the flag ship stores like in New York. But once you get inside it all looks the same. Went to the Apple store in Las Vegas same old same old.


I still get a little nerdy excited for new store openings and being one of the first to go in. Kind of exciting to be amongst other Apple fans as well. 

Feel like dusting off these two videos now:

Tons of ehMacians at first Canadian Apple Store opening in Yorkdale Mall:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Apple Store opening in Waterloo, Ontario:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxTUoiTZVzw


----------



## okcomputer

Sooo, anyone going to the opening?

I'm seriously debating heading back to the city that morning for it. I'll only be about 40mins away, but severely hungover most likely (it's an annual festival in my home town - the one weekend we always set aside to visit, drink, and eat junk haha). 

But I want to be there for sure!


----------



## bringonthenite

okcomputer said:


> Sooo, anyone going to the opening?
> 
> I'm seriously debating heading back to the city that morning for it. I'll only be about 40mins away, but severely hungover most likely (it's an annual festival in my home town - the one weekend we always set aside to visit, drink, and eat junk haha).
> 
> But I want to be there for sure!


Lol

Will be there but later in day probably.


----------



## CubaMark

Wish I could be there :-(

Apple Canada's list of retail stores has been updated with Halifax:

*Apple Store, Halifax Shopping Centre*
7001 Mumford Road
Halifax , Nova Scotia B3L 4N9
(902) 442-3495

*My LinkedIn account flagged the August 10th posting of the "Apple Retail - Store Leader" (see below).
*
*Apple Retail- Store Leader Halifax, Nova Scotia*
_Apple Retail - Halifax,Nova Scotia (Halifax, Canada Area)_

*Job Description
*
If there are any errors please email a resume to [email protected]. Thank you.

Apple Halifax is on it's way! Come see what all the hype is about. As part of the Apple recruiting team I have the opportunity to speak to and interview talented leaders from Vice President roles to Director of Stores roles for an Apple Store Leader. Imagine working in a store, having an impact on the business each and everyday and seeing the results right then and there. Our Leaders throughout Canada have come from these valued positions and are challenged everyday in every aspect of their job due to the complexity of our business. For those of you who may be looking to get off the road and be home with your family, we offer a quality of life in an amazing environment where you get to kick off those dress shoes and suits and wear a blue shirt and jeans to work and have a blast doing it. We do change lives - maybe yours will be the next one we change. We look forward to exploring the possibilities with you.

Much more than just a place for amazing products, the Apple Retail Store serves a dazzling range of needs for its customers. Not only can users get hands-on experience with everything Apple, they can also benefit from personal training, group learning, and friendly technical support. And each Apple retail location plays a vibrant role in its community as a gathering place. 

At Apple, our number one resource is our people. As a Store Leader, you’re in charge of enriching the lives of those people—employees and customers alike. And as an Apple brand ambassador, you’re responsible for the excellent customer service and support that inspires repeat visits and expands market share.

*A candidate we’ll love:
*
You’re a genuinely inspiring leader energized to motivate your team to provide an unsurpassed customer experience.
You enrich lives by being a coach, leader, partner, and friend.
You’ve led high-performing retail teams to success at a district or regional level.
You’re a corporate ambassador—you understand the power of the brand.
You’ve mastered the art of balancing the strategic and the hands-on.
You thrive on working in a fast-paced, dynamic environment.
You may not come from a technical background, but you have a strong desire to learn.
*
A position you’ll love:*
Enriching lives by empowering your team to make the customer’s experience truly exceptional.
Making connections with your team and customers.
Recognizing challenges and periods of ambiguity as opportunities to define your staff’s strengths.
Building a world class team, then leading and inspiring it to be the best it can be.
Being a part of our explosive growth by bringing new ideas to the table.
Being an action-oriented leader who’s a true self-starter.
Having the flexibility to meet change head-on without batting an eye.

*The ideal opportunity to be a leader:*

A job at an Apple Retail Store is a chance to use your hands and heart. To use your knowledge and experience. To contribute meaningfully to people’s businesses—and to people’s lives.

To delight. Enrich. Impress. Engage. Inspire. 

*Are you ready to join the retail revolution? *

*Apply now.*

*Company Description*

Every Apple Retail Store offers customers great ways to get the most out of their Mac and iPod, such as free advice at the Genius Bar, popular in-store workshops and special programs for kids. Customers can also book a free appointment with a Personal Shopper to get expert buying advice or help selecting the perfect gift for everyone on their list. The hands-on Apple Retail Store experience gives customers a chance to test-drive Apple’s entire product line.
Additional Information

*Posted:* August 10, 2012
*Type:* Full-time 
*Experience:* Mid-Senior level 
*Functions:* Management 
*Industries:* Retail Job ID:3109583


----------



## CubaMark

I have a colleague whose MacBook Air has a bad trackpad... I went looking for a link to set up a Genius Bar appointment for him, but they don't have the Apple Halifax -specific page published on Apple.ca as yet...

*EDIT:* Just found it. Duh. Apple Retail Store - Halifax Shopping Centre


----------



## amoda

After a 45min delay due to a power outage the Apple store opened to cheers and applause. I was there from 8:30, but people begand arriving as early as 6:30. T-shirts are still plentiful if you haven't managed to snag one yet. 

The store itself looks well stocked and with a nice variety of products. +1 to Apple, HFX, and HFX Shopping Centre!


----------



## okcomputer

Wish I was there this morning! Can't wait to check it out on Monday.


----------



## ged

Just got back from the new store and was certainly nice to see. There were loads of staff there, I suppose everyone who will be working there was there for the grand opening. Got myself a T-shirt as well.

There were a lot of people at the opening but not as many as when Victoria's Secret opened last week. Go figger!


----------



## bringonthenite

ged said:


> Just got back from the new store and was certainly nice to see. There were loads of staff there, I suppose everyone who will be working there was there for the grand opening. Got myself a T-shirt as well.
> 
> There were a lot of people at the opening but not as many as when Victoria's Secret opened last week. Go figger!


We left as the power outage caused a delay and it was too nice to be inside We will return tonight. BTW VS also had a line up this morning. :lmao:


----------



## BigDL

Gee! Someone in Yarmouth must have a summer cold and sneezed to knock out the power in West-end of Halifax, the HSC and the Apple Store.

Way to go privatization of the public electrical utility to who's benefit.


----------



## CubaMark

*Shoppers line up for Apple*



> Cole McLean, 19, and his girlfriend, 18-year-old Amanda Thompson, had the crowds beat by a long shot. They pulled an all-nighter outside on the sidewalk, arriving at the mall at 12:45 a.m. Saturday in order to be first in line.
> 
> “I just love Apple,” said McLean, who was sporting a T-shirt that read iGrieve: R.I.P. Steve Jobs.
> 
> [.....]
> 
> Thompson, who uses a PC, doesn’t quite share her boyfriend’s ardour for Apple.
> 
> “I actually am not the biggest fan of Apple,” she said. “He was like, ‘Let’s go do it!’ and I was like, ‘Why am I dating you?’”


(Halifax Chronicle-Herald)


----------



## broad

> “He was like, ‘Let’s go do it!’ and I was like, ‘Why am I dating you?’”


im 1/5th in love with this girl already haha


----------



## okcomputer

Been in three times so far. Just thought I'd share my Genius Bar experience. 

Brought my 27" iMac in. Hard drive has been chugging after login and I get slow downs and random freezes every once in a while. He couldn't pinpoint it, but agreed something was off. It has been like this since I bought it (had Lion on it), and I've reformatted and started from scratch and it still occurred. 

So, he couldn't confirm it was the hard drive, but he wanted to put a new drive in. Everything else checked out okay, so we did the drive. 

Picked it up today with the new drive installed. I had backed everything up twice - Time Machine and separate backup. However, I completely forgot that I had removed my Pictures folder from Time Machine due to all my huge Aperture libraries that are there and gone all the time. 

I backup those libraries to three drives and I use the Vaults feature too. All fine, except there is one other thing in the Pictures folder - the iPhoto library! Which happens to house all the videos from my iPhone, including videos of my 6-month-old daughter. 

All of a sudden I was one of those customers I swore I'd never be. I called and explained and they said to come back in. I bright my MBP and the plan was to check it in and have them throw my iPhoto library onto it. 

Once I got there, the employee looked at my waiting wife and baby and said he'd be right back. He came out with the original hard drive in an electrostatic bag. They gave me my original drive back and I popped it into my enclosure at home and got my iPhoto library back.

Obviously I won't be using the old drive for much since it could be iffy, but it's great that they gave it to me. 

Awesome service, though there was a bit of wait each time. Either way, they went out of their way to help me and I'm grateful.


----------

